# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  INIA desarrolla nueva variante de maíz para forrajes

## Bruno Cillóniz

Más rendimiento a menor costo.  _Encargado del proyecto de desarrollo de la nueva variante de maíz forrajero (INIA Vista Florida de Chiclayo) informó que en 2 meses el MINAG liberará esta nueva variante de maíz._   *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Agraria.pe.-* Ante el crecimiento del sector ganadero y la producción lechera en los últimos años, en el Perú, el Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria (INIA) desarrolló una nueva variante de maíz llamada: INIA 618 (Chusca) se trata de una nueva semilla de maíz forrajero que rinde 88% más que el maíz forrajero convencional, y a un menor costo. 
Con este nuevo maíz podemos sacar como mínimo 85 TM de forraje con un costo de producción de S/. 40 por tonelada como máximo, y S/. 25 por tonelada como mínimo, dependiendo de la región donde se cultive, informó el Ing. Pedro Injante Silva del INIA Vista Florida de Chiclayo. 
Aquí en Chiclayo, la tonelada de maíz puede costar hasta S/. 130. Imaginémonos: 85 TM por S/. 130 soles de ganancia, y la cosecha sale 93 días después de la siembra. Entonces, estamos hablando de rentabilidad para el agricultor, explicó. 
Sin embargo, Injante Silva lamentó que, en la actualidad, el forraje de maíz sea poco utilizado por los ganaderos nacionales, prefiriendo éstos la alfalfa como base de la dieta alimenticia de los rumiantes. Asimismo, señaló que la producción de alfalfa es cuatro veces más caro que la del maíz. La producción de alfalfa necesita mucho agua; es decir, 2 veces más que el maíz, agregó.  *Ensilaje: otra ventaja comparativa* 
Según Pedro Injante, las variedades de maíz degeneradas o antiguas (de bajo rendimiento) utilizadas como forraje por los ganaderos nacionales, no pueden ser aplicadas en la técnica del ensilaje, debido a la presencia de micotoxinas en tales maíces degenerados. En cambio esta nueva variedad de maíz que está liberando el INIA a nivel nacional, es un maíz tolerante a micotoxinas. 
Cabe mencionar que la técnica de ensilaje consiste en la preservación de forraje para evitar la putrefacción de la misma por hongos como la micotoxina. La técnica se logra por medio de una fermentación láctica espontánea bajo condiciones anaeróbicas. (Fuente FAO).  *Sobre el desarrollo del INIA 618 (Chauca)* 
Pedro Injante Silva (INIA) aclaró que la nueva variante de maíz para forraje no es un producto transgénico; por el contrario, informó que el INIA ha trabajado con tecnología convencional, utilizando un Germoplasma de 15 países. En base a investigaciones, fecundaciones (mejoramiento genético tradicional) hemos logrado esta nueva variante de maíz, señaló. 
Nuestro material (maíces) lo exponemos a todos los factores adversos (enfermedades, plagas) y el material que resiste se va multiplicando, es así que obtuvimos una variedad sintética de maíz. Prevemos dar un producto de buena calidad alimenticia a los ganaderos y a los criadores de animales menores (conejos y cuyes) señaló.  *Costos de prueba* 
Según Injante Silva, las pruebas de producción del nuevo maíz forrajero empezaron hace 4 años, y fueron realizadas en 36 localidades de las regiones de Cuzco, Lambayeque, La Libertad y Piura. Los costos de prueba oscilaron entre S/. 3.5 mil a S/. 4 mil por cada localidad. 
Finalmente, informó que el INIA Vista Florida de Chiclayo está próximo a procesar la nueva semilla, y nosotros esperamos la liberalización oficial del MINAG en 2 meses como máximo. Tal vez hasta traspase la frontera por su buen rendimiento, agregó.   *DATOS:*  
Esta variedad de maíz se desarrolló dentro del Sistema de Riego INIA (riego por goteo) al que se le adicionó la tecnología del Sistema de Labranza Cero (conservación del suelo) teniendo como objetivos: la reducción de plagas y de contaminación ambiental.  
Injante Silva aclaró que la nueva semilla de maíz forrajero posee cantidades mínimas de micotoxinas, pero permitidas por los estándares de dieta alimenticia para ganado.  
Las principales zonas en donde se produce y consume forraje de maíz son: Lima, La Libertad, Arequipa y Lambayeque, y ahora en Piura.  
Las micotoxinas son "metabolitos fúngicos (hongos) cuya ingestión, inhalación o absorción cutánea reduce la actividad, hace enfermar o causa la muerte de animales (ganados, aves) y personas.  
El germoplasma es el conjunto de genes que se transmite en la reproducción a la descendencia por medio de gametos o células reproductoras. El concepto de germoplasma se utiliza comúnmente para designar el genoma de las especies vegetales silvestres y no genéticamente modificadas de interés para la agricultura.  
El ensilaje es una técnica de preservación de forraje que se logra por medio de una fermentación láctica espontánea bajo condiciones anaeróbicas. Las bacterias epifíticas de ácido láctico (BAC) fermentan los carbohidratos hidrosolubles (CHS) del forraje produciendo ácido láctico y en menor cantidad, ácido acético. Al generarse estos ácidos, el PH del material ensilado baja a un nivel que inhibe la presencia de microorganismos que inducen la putrefacción. Una vez que el material fresco ha sido almacenado, compactado y cubierto para excluir el aire, el proceso del ensilaje se puede dividir en cuatro etapas (Weinberg y Muck, 1996; Merry et al., 1997) (Fuente: FAO).Temas similares: Artículo: INIA presenta nueva variedad de maíz amarillo duro con alto rendimiento para selva baja Vendo Semillas de Maiz, forrajes, alfalfas, hortalizas etc. Artículo: INIA liberará en Piura nueva variedad de arroz especial para la costa peruana INIA desmintió la presencia de maíz transgénico en el valle de Barranca INIA desarrolla nueva variante de maíz para forrajes

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Muy interesante por favor avisen cuando ya este en el mercado , solo le pido al que escribio el articulo que corriga el punto del precio de la chala porque la realidad es otra , el precio de tonelada pagada en cañete en chacra que es el costo real para el agricultor es de 90-100 soles por tonelada , en viru se llega a precio minimo de 65 soles tonelada y maximo de 80 soles tonelada precio en chacra , yo no se de donde sacaron el precio de 130 soles tonela supongo que sera puesto en establo y en el pico de precio lo cual no es el real y tampoco el agricultor se le paga ese precio si no el precio de chacra no puesto en el establo , gracias.

----------


## kscastaneda

Concuerdo con Alfonso; por otro lado han efectuado pruebas en La Libertad?, y a que precio tienen proyectado venderlo al mercado exactamente al público final y si estarían interesados en conseguir un canal de distribución a nivel nacional ?.  
Ing. Carlos Castañeda.

----------


## DANY

bueno aqui en AREQUIPA  el precio de la tonelada esta entre 100 y 120 soles la tonelada dependiendo del porte de la chala y del choclo , y es precio en chala parada , lo que quisiera saber cuando podria  llegar a arequipa esta nueva variante  y a que precie estaria exactamente y donde la puedo ubicar  para comprarla. okgracias

----------


## kscastaneda

Estuve por MOCHE-TRUJILLO el jueves 30 de noviembre haciendo un *ensilaje de chala de maíz + melaza + sal + microorganismos eficaces EM.1* a dosis de 200 ml/tonelada de EM.1 diluído en 3 litros de agua y asperjado con mochila y jarritos, con la finalidad de evitar la putrefacción producto de la oxidación y tener un mejor contenido de nutrientes. 
Esto se hizo en coordinación con la AGENCIA AGRARIA  y conocí a esta variedad del INIA, les envio unas fotos.
Voy a crear un tema de ENSILAJE allí les doy más detalles. 
Saludos,

----------


## cfuentes

favor quisisera más informacion del INIA 618 (semilla para maiz forrajero, si conocen de otro producto similar, gracias).

----------

